# molly moo , R*I*P my beautifull girl



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

molly moo was not just a pet but a family member, shes been through hell and back and sadly today she was layed to rest. She was such a great dog and showed so much love to all. may you run free of pain now girl, love you allways and miss you so much xx


----------



## x Lindsay x (Jan 25, 2012)

My condolences
Loss of a companion is always hard and many of us on here have experienced this and the rest will one day. We lost our first dog, a german shepherd a few years a go and it was very difficult not having a dog around afterwards as well so a few months after we got another. Some people thought we were trying to 'replace' her but that's nonsense particularly since each individual dog have a different personality and made us feel better.
Hope you start to feel better asap. Onwards and upwards x


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you, i just cant belive shes gone, we miss her so much ,the house feels empty without her x


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that is my hardest dilemma with cats and dogs knowing they will pass before you will as we do get so attached and they become family but on the other hand you know they had the best life with you and love was til the end.I think I prefer it to theme outlasting us as I dont know who would be there for them.
Sorry about your loss


----------

